# AXIOM: First open source 4k camera ft. Magic Lantern



## Marsu42 (Oct 5, 2014)

Don't like Canon's never ending firmware crippling game? Want 4k? Fyi: "AXIOM Beta: The first open digital cinema camera"...



> The plan is to democratize camera technology and put the power back into the hands of the users. It is a self liberation by creating high end tools that we ourselves love to work with - fully independent of any of the big established camera corporations. The time has never been better for such a revolution than it is today!



https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/axiom-beta-the-first-open-digital-cinema-camera

http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=11787.25


----------

